# Help needed



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to be cooking for our upcoming rescue squad dinner. The out going captain is a genuine hillbilly and asked for bbq. For the meal I'm serving a pulled pork slider, 1 piece of chicken and 2 baby back ribs. Baked beans and cole slaw are the sides. My big question, should I serve an appetizer and if yes, what would you serve?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 9, 2012)

ABT's!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2012)

Uhhmmmmm, I forgot to mention there are 100 guests coming. That's a lot of ABT's!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 9, 2012)

If I lived closer I'd come and help. If a killer dip would work with tortilla chips this is one of my go to dips that you can make in quantity.

Fiesta Corn Dip
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yield: Yield 5-1/2 cups

Ingredients:

2 cups sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 can Mexicorn, 11 oz. cans, drained
2 1/2 cup Cheddar Cheese, shredded
4 green onion, chopped
1/4 cup Jalapeno peppers, diced
2 tablespoons cilantro, fresh, minced
Optional Item
1 can Rotel, 10 oz drained well

Directions:

1. Combine all ingredients. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours.  

2. Serve with tortilla chips.

3. Option  Add to above, can Rotel tomatoes.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2012)

I say no.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I served small cups of Brunswick Stew at pig cooks. Some liked it better than the pig.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Rag said:
			
		

> I served small cups of Brunswick Stew at pig cooks. Some liked it better than the pig.



Great idea Rag, can I use that one too?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think I would go with a appetizer. I do how ever like Buzz's idea. Simple and quick. That may be the way to go.

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2012)

ain't never met a hillbilly who didn't like a good possum dip.

that said, I'm telling you to make a giant pot of the velvetta and sausage
dip you find around the Super Bowl, serve that with chips and watch them
boys eat it up while waiting on your meal, which looks very fine to me.

and if you want to, just tell em it's a possum dip and the brave ones that
try it will rave about it, and every one will be grinning like a mule eatin' briars.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope, you'll have enough to do.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 11, 2012)

Will have to agree with Cappy as usual. That Vevetter with sausage rotels and cheddar cheese soup is some good stuff. Sombody who dont like that is nuts. Cheaper than ribs too.


----------

